
My New FreeBSD Laptop: Dell Latitude 7390 - todsacerdoti
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2020-05-22-my-new-FreeBSD-laptop-Dell-7390.html
======
cperciva
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23267834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23267834)

~~~
dang
I've merged the comments thither and rolled back the clock on that one.

